

JTV Tech Talk: Jans Aasman on "How Lisp will make Web 3.0 a reality" - mqt
http://blog.justin.tv/2008/02/jtv-tech-talk-jans-aasman-on-how-lisp.html

======
gibsonf1
Damn - I'm going to have to cancel some appointments to make this. An
impressive speaker and topic - Mike (cofounder) and I are looking forward to
it. :)

I must admit to being a bit skeptical about the semantic web in general
though.

~~~
joe24pack
I'm "researching"/teaching myself knowledge representation and knowledge
management at the moment. I read a lot about the Semantic Web and how it will
be the most wonderful thing, but I suspect that we will just end up with "tag
soup".

~~~
gibsonf1
The only way to make it work is to have a computer model that represents human
concepts (this was why we started our company actually) None of the current
representation schemas do the job, so unless someone comes up with a new
model, the power of the programming language you use won't help much. I think
with the right model, though, deploying in Lisp could be pretty powerful. It
requires serious epistemology work and also logic. I think Fred Sommers has
the right logic for the job, but the conceptual model is still needed.

------
eusman
whose reality?

